# Saurus 3 by Tone2



## Pier (Sep 3, 2021)

Tone2 has updated its Saurus synth and it's on sale now.



https://www.tone2.com/saurus.html



This is the only video I've found (it's not very good):


----------



## Trancer (Sep 6, 2021)

I recently bought the Explorer 6 Rob Papen which is a marvel.


I hesitated to buy a Saurus 3 which already has an Armada de Vst.


I took the plunge and bought Saurus 3 and the day after Warlock.


I am simply delighted and won over. A well-typed sound, a grain specific to the vst of Tone 2.


I really recommend Saurus 3 and even Warlock. Really great products that complement with Explorer 6.


I'm even planning to buy Nemesis 2 soon.


Thanks again to Markus and his team for offering us such quality products, moreover, Markus is very active and responsive, which is a big plus.


Rob Papen's team too.


----------



## rezoneight (Nov 18, 2022)

Love Saurus but Markus Krause has a personality similar to a car accident. Will never buy another instrument from him as much as I like Saurus.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 19, 2022)

rezoneight said:


> Love Saurus but Markus Krause has a personality similar to a car accident. Will never buy another instrument from him as much as I like Saurus.


Maybe you can say this about most of the interesting (not streamlined) geniuses in music software devellopment........

But personally I cant really complain, in my cases he was mostly helpful and has no problems with any critic as long as it was constructive. But I know of other cases too......


----------



## rezoneight (Nov 19, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Maybe you can say this about most of the interesting (not streamlined) geniuses in music software devellopment........
> 
> But personally I cant really complain, in my cases he was mostly helpful and has no problems with any critic as long as it was constructive. But I know of other cases too......


I will say this about Markus, he does take care of bugs, etc. Its the rest of it  For me the rest of it goes along with running a business and being the face of that business in public. I have not seen anything like it from other developers.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 20, 2022)

I never played Markus, I played Saurus, often, and its sound really fat and fantastic. At least, as long as everything runs, and it went very smooth all the time, I would also buy from Frankenstein...


----------

